# Hilfe bei 01379-Recherche...



## Bomi (21 Oktober 2004)

Moin, Moin!  8)

Auf der letzten Telekom-Rechnung sind 391 Verbindungen zu 0137-9444xxx, 0137-94449xxx und 0137-9505xxx-Nummern aufgelistet. Meine Frau und ich sind uns sicher, dass wir da nicht angerufen haben, unsere Kinder ( 12 bis 18 ) versichern glaubhaft, da ebenfalls nicht angerufen zu haben - sie sind auch umfassend informiert, was 0190, Dialer, VoteCalls etc. anbelangt und wären sich bewußt gewesen, was sie da für Kosten verursachen. Ein oder zwei Anrufe aus Neugierde (die uns eins der Kids angesichts der bummelig 200 Euronen eventuell vor Schreck verschweigt) kann man sicherlich nicht ausschließen, aber fast 400 Verbindungen halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, zumal diese zu Zeiten erfolgt sein sollen, zu denen hier alles schläft oder die Kids nachweislich nicht im Hause gewesen sind. Habe jedenfalls erstmal schriftlich/per Einschreiben Widerspruch eingelegt und die Rechnung um den in Frage stehenden Betrag gekürzt und überwiesen...

Den Löwenanteil machen Verbindungen zu 0137-9444xxx aus - dort soll über einen Zeitraum von zwei Tagen jeweils mehrere Stunden hintereinander angerufen worden sein. Laut EVN sind teilweise vier, fünf Verbindungen pro Minute mit einer Dauer von jeweils zwei, drei Sekunden aufgebaut worden. Was mich zunächst stutzig macht, ist der Abstand der Verbindungen - ein Großteil der Einträge ist mit einem Abstand von jeweils 10 Sekunden aufgeführt, also z.B. 00:25:05, 00:25:15, 00:25:25, 00:25:35, 00:25:45. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Mensch, selbst mit Wahlwiederholung, diesen Rythmus so exakt einhalten kann. Eventuell mag das aber auch technische Gründe haben, weil Datensätze beispielsweise nur alle 10 Sekunden gespeichert werden - kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?

Was mich weiterhin beschäftigt: Wie kann man herausbekommen, in welchen Sendungen die o.g. Nummern verwendet wurden? Ich habe über regtp.de herausgefieselt, wem die Nummernkreise zugeteilt sind, das hilft bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage aber kaum weiter. Gibt es eventuell eine Liste oder Übersicht dazu?

Letzte Frage: Wo werden die Verbindungsdaten gesammelt? Protokolliert das die Telekom oder bekommt die Telekom die Daten als Abrechnungsgrundlage vom jeweiligen Anbieter/Sender oder so?

OK, Danke für eure Geduld beim Lesen dieses Romans und für jeden Hinweis...


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2004)

Um weitere Recherchen anstellen zu können, brauchst Du zuerst die vollständige Nummer. Da Du nur dem verkürzten EVN zugestimmt hast, sind nun (eigentlich) die vollständigen Daten nicht mehr erreichbar. Dennoch hat die T-Com oft noch ein Ass im Ärmel, und speichert die Nummern so lange vollständig, bis der Bezahlprozess abgeschlossen ist. Reiche doch nochmal einen weiteren Antrag auf Übermittlung der vollständigen Daten nach - womöglich klappts!? Ansonsten unbedingt den unverkürzten EVN beauftragen (z. B. im T-Punkt) - falls diese Calls zu dieser Nummer anhalten, dann würdest Du sie eben mit einer Folgerechnung wissen.
Was die Verbindungsdaten betrifft, so dürften die sicher zuerst mal bei Deinem Netzbetreiber, also der T-Com, auflaufen. Die T-Com macht dafür ja auch das Forderungsmanagement (Mahnung und Inkasso).


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2004)

Im T-Punkt könnte man auch gleich die optimale Sperrung der Beutenummern veranlassen. Es sieht fast so aus, als wenn man 0137 nur variabel selbst abgeknipst bekommt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Bomi,

die Nummer sieht mir sehr nach der 9Live-Nummer (0137-9444 999) aus und das von dir geschilderte Anrufverhalten (mehrere Versuche in sehr kurzen Abständen) ist wahrscheinlich auch passend, da dort 98% der Anrufer ein "Diesmal kein Glück gehabt.." bekommen (dauert ca. 2-3 Sekunden der Anruf) und es dann gleich wieder versuchen. Also aus meiner Erfahrung heraus würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Anrufe von eurem Apparat aus getätigt wurden und es jemand in der Familie verschweigt. Verbindungsdaten werden bei der Telekom und wenn es sich um die 9Live Nummer handelt beim Nummernprovider Talkline gespeichert. 

Grüsse
Genie44


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

noch was vergessen. bzgl. des einbehaltes wird dir sicherlich recht schnell die Telekom Druck machen, da die T-Com bei 0137 das Geld an die Provider auszahlen muss (keine Rückverrechnung möglich wie bei 0190 und 0900). und in diesem fall wollen die sicher nicht auf der summe sitzenbleiben. da wirst du wohl erstmal zahlen müssen, wenn dein anschluss weiter funktionieren soll...

grüsse
Genie44


----------



## wibu (21 Oktober 2004)

Genie44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also aus meiner Erfahrung heraus würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Anrufe von eurem Apparat aus getätigt wurden und es jemand in der Familie verschweigt.


Das würde ich nicht sagen, weil....


			
				bomi schrieb:
			
		

> aber fast 400 Verbindungen halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, zumal diese zu Zeiten erfolgt sein sollen, zu denen hier alles schläft oder die Kids nachweislich nicht im Hause gewesen sind.


und weil.....


			
				bomi schrieb:
			
		

> ein Großteil der Einträge ist mit einem Abstand von jeweils 10 Sekunden aufgeführt, also z.B. 00:25:05, 00:25:15, 00:25:25, 00:25:35, 00:25:45.


Wer bekommt das so oft so exakt hin und dann auch noch nachts?

Das hier abrechnungsmäßig alles nach rechten Dingen zugegangen ist, halte ich für wenig wahrscheinlich. Ich würde die DTAG erstmal schriftlich auffordern, mir die Richtigkeit der Verbindugen nachzuweisen. Ich glaube, in § 16 steht so was.
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html
Die Zahlung würde ich bis zur Klärung verweigern.
Das ist übrigens meine ganz persönliche Meinung als juristischer Laie.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Bomi (22 Oktober 2004)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle für die Beiträge und Hinweise. Habe inzwischen auch herausgefieselt, dass das meiste 9Live-Anrufe sind. Als weitere Merkwürdigkeit ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass alle Anrufe Montags erfolgt sein sollen. Mittlerweile mag ich auch nicht mehr komplett ausschließen, dass es vielleicht doch eins der Kids war - obwohl sie eigentlich wissen, dass sie uns alles inkl. "Ihr werdet Großeltern" sagen können  

Was mich nochmal interessieren würde: Wir haben hier 'ne Basisstation mit zwei Mobilteilen an der Anlage hängen (DECT), viele Nachbarn auch - wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich ein anderes Mobilteil aus Versehen oder durch irgendwelche Tricks auf unserer Basisstation einloggen kann? Andere Manipulationen an der TK-Einrichtung sind eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da sich die Verkabelung etc. im Haus an Stellen befindet, zu denen außer uns keiner Zutritt hat...

Zum Thema "Sperre": Ich hatte bislang 0190 & Co direkt in der TK-Anlage gesperrt, 0137*.* allerdings nicht. Denke auch, dass das im Falle eines Falles auch nicht viel nützen würde, da kaum irgendwie beweiskräftig. Besuch im T-Punkt steht oben auf der ToDo-Liste...

Danke nochmal - und schonmal für Hinweis bezüglich der Mobilteil-Geschichte...


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2004)

Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir haben hier 'ne Basisstation mit zwei Mobilteilen an der Anlage hängen (DECT), viele Nachbarn auch - wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich ein anderes Mobilteil aus Versehen oder durch irgendwelche Tricks auf unserer Basisstation einloggen kann?



Sehr groß. Es sei denn, Du hast die standardmäßig, im Auslieferungszustand an der Basisstation eingetragene PIN (zumeist 0000) individuell geändert.

_Beispiel:_ bei einem der letzten Spätsommerunwetter kam es zu einem Stromausfall in Deinem Umkreis. Bei Widerherstellung der Spannungszufuhr sucht die Basisstation nach verfügbaren Mobilteilen und erwischt dabei eines von einem Nachbarn, der rein zufällig auch nur die obligatorische 0000 bei der Anmeldung seines Gerätes an Deiner Basis eingibt.


----------



## Bomi (25 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr groß. Es sei denn, Du hast die standardmäßig, im Auslieferungszustand an der Basisstation eingetragene PIN (zumeist 0000) individuell geändert.


Scheidet dann wohl auch aus - PIN wird regelmäßig geändert...


----------



## Bomi (31 Oktober 2004)

*Aktueller Stand...*

Inzwischen ist die nächste Telekom-Rechnung ins Haus geflattert und entspricht dem Durchschnitt, den wir die Monate vorher auch immer hatten. Überraschender Weise taucht der strittige Betrag nicht mehr auf der Rechnung auf. Gibt die Telekom solche Vorgänge bei Widerspruch an den Betreiber der 01379*-Nummer ab, so dass ich mit Post von dort rechnen kann? Dass sie von sich aus freiwillig drauf verzichten, weil ihnen eventuell die mehrmals aufgeführten Verbindugen mit exakt 10 Sekunden Abstand dubios erscheinen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2004)

nein, bei 0137 trägt die telekom das inkassorisiko und nicht der rufnummern-betreiber. also muss die telekom das geld aus ihrer tasche zahlen, wenn sie es nicht eintreiben kann. persönlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie ausgerechnet bei dir darauf verzichten möchte. habe heute morgen erst auf teltarif von einer invalidenrentnerin gelesen, die innerhalb etwa eines monats 23.000 Euro bei 9Live gelassen haben soll. da verzichtet die telekom natürlich noch weniger gern als bei dir. mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit kommt da noch was von der t-com.

grüsse
genie44


----------

